# Breeding Question



## jleonard (Aug 22, 2007)

We recently brought home a friend's 3 yro mini donkey stud to try to breed to our two mini mares. He has never been bred, and is still trying to figure the whole thing out. Usualy, it is the girls who are rough with him, and they don't let him get too close right now. However, the other day he was able to get a hold of my smaller mare are proceeded to bite her neck. It was ok, until he would not let go and she started squealing like he was trying to kill her. After she got loose, he chased her around until he was able to catch her again, and this time, he grabed her so hard she was throne to the ground. While she was getting up, he grabed her lip and ended up giving her a nasty cut. Needless to say, I took her out of the pen and she has not been back.

I am unframiliar with donkey breeding, but from what I have read on here, the neck bitting seems to be a typical donkey thing, I just wonder if it is usually this violent? The donk seems much more interested in biting the mares necks, and the few times he has been able to mount them, he has been much more interested in their manes then in getting the job done. I'm sure this is just his inexpereince, however, I worry about putting the smaller mare back with him, as she seems unable to fend him off.

What do you experts think I should do? Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 22, 2007)

Can you hand breed them? Donkey jacks (particularly young ones) are VERY rough as donkey jennys are a bit more able to handle rough than mares are.

I would hand breed both mares, probably best and safest for your mares, and best to help the jack learn some manners?

Andrea


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]yup, some can be pretty rough, i had a jack here who wouldn't let up and would bit and hang on...my girls couldn't shake him and he would bring them down to their knees. he was about 30 inches if that but strong as an ox. wish i would have had a video of hubby trying to him off to get him out of the girls area...what a show




: . when he was away from the girls he was a real sweetie. needless to say he had to be hand bred to them. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]yoohoo, Crystal why don't you tell us about your donkies and how you handle breeding? LOL... [/SIZE]


----------



## GMAMINIS (Aug 22, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]yoohoo, Crystal why don't you tell us about your donkies and how you handle breeding? LOL... [/SIZE]


HAHA!! I DONT THINK IT QUALIFIES AS BREEDING :lol: ....... BUT THEY DO REALLY LOOOOOOOVE



: EACH OTHER AND LIKE TO SHOW AFFECTION IN FRONT OF MY COMPANY. WHAT WAS IT THE NEIGHBOR CALLED THEM AGAIN.......FRISKY! POOR DAKOTA NEEDS A LITTLE WHITE FLAG LIKE THIS ONE!



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

This is typical of donkeys. I would hand brred him and let him learn some good manners, but that is alot easier said then done with jacks. Do you have a muzzle? You could also put a muzzle on him when hes in the pasture for breeding (only for a short time..till the deed gets done, and you will need to watch him) Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 22, 2007)

He just sounds a little aggressive





and the Neck/Back biting is part of the ritual.

LOL...don't know nothing about the "Hand" breeding



:


----------



## jleonard (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you all for your replys, I'm glad to know this is a typical problem with donkeys.

I will definently try hand breeding, maybe it will be a bit more sucessful! I did try muzzling him after this incedent, but he rubed his nose a bit, so I'm reluctant to put it back on until it heals.

He is the sweetest thing until he gets in his "boy" mindset, then there's no getting through to him.



:

Thanks again for all of your help!!!


----------



## minimule (Aug 22, 2007)

Since I only breed my jack to mares, maybe my advice will help. Seems lately it goes by the wayside but whatever.....



:

Jacks go to a different plane when breeding. You can actually break a 2"x4" over their head and it won't phase them. (Not that I've ever done that!)

My jack is only hand bred. He has a routine when breeding too so that he knows what is going on.

I have a certain place that is the only place I will breed him. I tie the mare up first then bring him out. He must behave like a gentleman or he is put away without doing the deed. NO EXCEPTIONS! He has a special halter that is only used for breeding. Another halter is used for going out to play or drive. It helps him know the difference between his jobs.

I did try to pasture breed him once and he almost pulled the jennys tail off. He's attacked every jenny we've tried to breed to him so we don't even bother with that anymore. He only breeds mares and only hand breeding.

I'll be happy to answer any questions you have if you want to just PM me.


----------



## jleonard (Aug 23, 2007)

Minimule- I can deffinently see the hard-headedness in this little guy when it come to breeding, he is like a different animal.

I think that I will try putting him into a routine, maybe that will get him to understand his job a little better. It sounds like a great idea, I know that is what they do at many horse farms around here. I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes!

Thanks


----------

